# Help!!!



## Wolfpak1106 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have recently stocked my 50 gallon tank with African Cichlids last Sunday. All are doing well but I just have some questions. I was told on a different forum that those 2 yellow dots on the anal fin are to Show the dominant male. I'd like to double check that and I would also like to ask on my Blue Cobalts. 1 is developing these black streaks/dots of black stuff all over there tail and body. The other Blue cobalt only has 1 or two streak/dots. Please Help! What is it and what can I do to help my fish?

Thanks!!


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Hay. 
the white dots are more commonly found on females IMO they act as a lure for the male to follow making the male think it is eggs. so the male will fertilize the eggs that the female lays. 
As for your Blue Cobalts I think its just colour morphing. So as long as your fish a well I'd not worry.


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to have a African Cichlid, " a yellow one". Sometimes he would get blabk stuff one his body to, my bloode parrot got that every once on a while also. They get that sometimes when they are stressed. It would be on the fins and some on the body. It usually goes away pretty fast. I wouldnt worrie to much about it. I have even seen this on goldfish....


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Egg spots 

As for the other question, post a pic if you can so we can see what you mean.


----------

